# Smart phone varmint sounds?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Any one use the smart phone call sounds mated with a blue tooth speaker for coyote hunting?

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used a cable and plugged it into my headphone jack when I first started out, but that was before smart phones. I don't think you'll get the range that one would desire out of a Bluetooth setup. I don't use an electronic for calling coyotes, but if I did I'd want it a hundred yards away. I'm not aware that you can get Bluetooth to work that far out. I do use electronics for calling cats though. Little bit different calling schedule.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I tried it for photographing grey fox at our campground in Texas. I only had a range of about 20 ft with the Bluetooth. I am sure one can call with a lot less volume than we think. One spring while turkey hunting I was messing with the different sounds on my Cannon camera. The ten second delay for photographing yourself had a coyote howl. I thought that was really neat and played it a half dozen times. A minute later this coyote started barking and scolding. I looked through the binocs expecting to see something that upset her. She was looking directly at me. I ranged her at 600 yards. That fall a buddy and I were sitting in a blind together, I with my camera and bow. I was telling him about that experience, then played the timer for him a half dozen times. Soon we seen this coyote slink in to 70 yards. I settled the 70 yard pin and let her rip. To bad I didn't have the arrow on the drop away rest.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I am trying to get it so my brother 3 hours from me can go call and not have to buy any thing since he has a smart phone and told me he has a blue tooth speaker. Even getting the sound 20 feet away is a big deal as I found out with my home made e caller using my MP3 player for the sounds. Amazing the tiny bit of noise coyotes can hear too. Had them take off with just snicking a round in the chamber of a bolt gun, they were about 200 yards out too. We now chamber a round at the truck and make dam sure the safety is on.

 Al


----------

